# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  جهل كردنه يضيع موهبه صاعده

## محمد عثمان شمو

*من المعلوم ان شيبون يلعب للمريخ بصفة الهوايه لمدة 4 سنوات تنتهي في نوفمبر 2017
يفكر كردنه في ضمه بصفة الاحتراف للملكيه جوبا ويستفيد من خدماته في مايو 2016.
الماده 55 توضح انه لا يحق للاعب اللعب في السودان حال عودته ولفريق غير المريخ الا بعد مضي 18 شهر. اي في يوليو 2017.
الانتقالات الصيفيه تبدأ في مايو 2017.
واذا انتقل اللاعب للملكيه في يناير 2016 يكمل ال18 شهر في يوليو 2017 اي بعد انتهاء التسجلات الصيفيه وبالتالي لن يكون لائقا للتسجيل الا في نوفمبر 2017
اي بعد سنتين من الان وهو التاريخ الفعلي لنهاية عقده مع المريخ.
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*وبعدين ..؟
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ليس لكرتونه سبب بل عدم الولاء وحب المال هو الذى سيضيع موهبته ان كانت لديه موهبة
                        	*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*والله البقرأ البوستات الـ 8 المفتوحة عن هذا الشيبون .. يجيهو احساس انه لاعب خارق .
لاعب احتياطى "ثالث" لا يستحق هذة الضجــــــــــــــة و"الدفســــــــــــــيبة" .
محل ما داير يمشى يطير ... دا المريخ .
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED DEVIL
					

والله البقرأ البوستات الـ 8 المفتوحة عن هذا الشيبون .. يجيهو احساس انه لاعب خارق .
لاعب احتياطى "ثالث" لا يستحق هذة الضجــــــــــــــة و"الدفســــــــــــــيبة" .
محل ما داير يمشى يطير ... دا المريخ .



   الرد الرد 
  السد الرد
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*يا جماعة هدوا اللعب،
الكلام هين،
اغلب اللاعبين ديل فاقد تربوى،
يعنى لا شهادة لاخبرة،
ده لو اعتبرنا انو الشهادة بتنفع الزمن ده،
يبقى فرصةتامين المستقبل تاتى مرة واحدة لهولاء،
فكيف لهم ان يضيعونها،
المريخ رفض ان يقيم اللاعب التقييم الذى طلبه،
وجد هو المال من جهة ثانية بغض النظر عن الجهة،
اكيد حيفرتق فى المستقبل،
واغلب من يتكلمون وينتقدون لو كانوا فى محل شيبون لفعلوا نفس الفعل،
وعليه يبقى الخطا مشترك،
ولا يجب ان نتحدث ونهرف بما نعرف وما لا نعرف،
طلب شيبون 800مليون، ولم نوفرها له،
علينا ان نلوم تقصيرنا فى حق مريخنا لا فى حق شيبون،
هذا ان كنا نعتقد انه موهبة تستحق كل هذه الضجة،
اما حكاية الولاء والبراء فلا تجوز الا للدين الإسلامى فقط،
دعوا الامور والخلق للخالق وعلينا ان ندعم مشروع الرصيد حتى لا نجد انفسنا نفتح فى اليوم اكثر من بوست لنندب حظنا العاثر،،،،،
تحياتى،،،،
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

يا جماعة هدوا اللعب،
الكلام هين،
اغلب اللاعبين ديل فاقد تربوى،
يعنى لا شهادة لاخبرة،
ده لو اعتبرنا انو الشهادة بتنفع الزمن ده،
يبقى فرصةتامين المستقبل تاتى مرة واحدة لهولاء،
فكيف لهم ان يضيعونها،
المريخ رفض ان يقيم اللاعب التقييم الذى طلبه،
وجد هو المال من جهة ثانية بغض النظر عن الجهة،
اكيد حيفرتق فى المستقبل،
واغلب من يتكلمون وينتقدون لو كانوا فى محل شيبون لفعلوا نفس الفعل،
وعليه يبقى الخطا مشترك،
ولا يجب ان نتحدث ونهرف بما نعرف وما لا نعرف،
طلب شيبون 800مليون، ولم نوفرها له،
علينا ان نلوم تقصيرنا فى حق مريخنا لا فى حق شيبون،
هذا ان كنا نعتقد انه موهبة تستحق كل هذه الضجة،
اما حكاية الولاء والبراء فلا تجوز الا للدين الإسلامى فقط،
دعوا الامور والخلق للخالق وعلينا ان ندعم مشروع الرصيد حتى لا نجد انفسنا نفتح فى اليوم اكثر من بوست لنندب حظنا العاثر،،،،،
تحياتى،،،،




صاح جدا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الناس بتسال
هل يمكن ان يلعب شيبون للهلال بصفة الاعارة من الملكية ام لا ؟
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*كردنه لیس غبیا لكن شیبوب حرق نفسو
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

يا جماعة هدوا اللعب،
الكلام هين،
اغلب اللاعبين ديل فاقد تربوى،
يعنى لا شهادة لاخبرة،
ده لو اعتبرنا انو الشهادة بتنفع الزمن ده،
يبقى فرصةتامين المستقبل تاتى مرة واحدة لهولاء،
فكيف لهم ان يضيعونها،
المريخ رفض ان يقيم اللاعب التقييم الذى طلبه،
وجد هو المال من جهة ثانية بغض النظر عن الجهة،
اكيد حيفرتق فى المستقبل،
واغلب من يتكلمون وينتقدون لو كانوا فى محل شيبون لفعلوا نفس الفعل،
وعليه يبقى الخطا مشترك،
ولا يجب ان نتحدث ونهرف بما نعرف وما لا نعرف،
طلب شيبون 800مليون، ولم نوفرها له،
علينا ان نلوم تقصيرنا فى حق مريخنا لا فى حق شيبون،
هذا ان كنا نعتقد انه موهبة تستحق كل هذه الضجة،
اما حكاية الولاء والبراء فلا تجوز الا للدين الإسلامى فقط،
دعوا الامور والخلق للخالق وعلينا ان ندعم مشروع الرصيد حتى لا نجد انفسنا نفتح فى اليوم اكثر من بوست لنندب حظنا العاثر،،،،،
تحياتى،،،،



أعجبني جدا جدا بق لايك ى دكتور
                        	*

----------


## احمد عبدالله

*لقداضاعوه نعم لان الاعب الهاوي لن يعود هاويا مرة اخرى
                        	*

----------


## ياسر-طه

*صدقت فى ان الولاء لله تبارك وتعالى ولدينه  وهو دين الاسلام دين الحق الدى نعتز به نحن امة الاسلام لانه فيه عزتنا وكرامتنا وعلو شأننا وكلما بعدنا منه نصبح اهون وادل من البهايم والحيونات
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

يا جماعة هدوا اللعب،
الكلام هين،
اغلب اللاعبين ديل فاقد تربوى،
يعنى لا شهادة لاخبرة،
ده لو اعتبرنا انو الشهادة بتنفع الزمن ده،
يبقى فرصةتامين المستقبل تاتى مرة واحدة لهولاء،
فكيف لهم ان يضيعونها،
المريخ رفض ان يقيم اللاعب التقييم الذى طلبه،
وجد هو المال من جهة ثانية بغض النظر عن الجهة،
اكيد حيفرتق فى المستقبل،
واغلب من يتكلمون وينتقدون لو كانوا فى محل شيبون لفعلوا نفس الفعل،
وعليه يبقى الخطا مشترك،
ولا يجب ان نتحدث ونهرف بما نعرف وما لا نعرف،
طلب شيبون 800مليون، ولم نوفرها له،
علينا ان نلوم تقصيرنا فى حق مريخنا لا فى حق شيبون،
هذا ان كنا نعتقد انه موهبة تستحق كل هذه الضجة،
اما حكاية الولاء والبراء فلا تجوز الا للدين الإسلامى فقط،
دعوا الامور والخلق للخالق وعلينا ان ندعم مشروع الرصيد حتى لا نجد انفسنا نفتح فى اليوم اكثر من بوست لنندب حظنا العاثر،،،،،
تحياتى،،،،




دوماً يا صاحب تعبر عنى بأفضل منى 


..


يا دكتور انت ( بتخطف) الكلام من الزول من قدام ( كيبوردو )  ياخ 

يعنى الواحد لازم يقوم كل يوم جاري و مع كل حدث يدخل قدامك المنبر و لّ كيف يا وريف  ههههههههههههه 
*

----------


## الهادي الباشا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED DEVIL
					

والله البقرأ البوستات الـ 8 المفتوحة عن هذا الشيبون .. يجيهو احساس انه لاعب خارق .
لاعب احتياطى "ثالث" لا يستحق هذة الضجــــــــــــــة و"الدفســــــــــــــيبة" .
محل ما داير يمشى يطير ... دا المريخ .



22222222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED DEVIL
					

والله البقرأ البوستات الـ 8 المفتوحة عن هذا الشيبون .. يجيهو احساس انه لاعب خارق .
لاعب احتياطى "ثالث" لا يستحق هذة الضجــــــــــــــة و"الدفســــــــــــــيبة" .
محل ما داير يمشى يطير ... دا المريخ .



222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*م





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تجـــانے
					


دوماً يا صاحب تعبر عنى بأفضل منى 


..


يا دكتور انت ( بتخطف) الكلام من الزول من قدام ( كيبوردو )  ياخ 

يعنى الواحد لازم يقوم كل يوم جاري و مع كل حدث يدخل قدامك المنبر و لّ كيف يا وريف  ههههههههههههه 



ههههههههههها،
والله يا تجانى الحبيب انه لشرف لى ان اعبر عن أفكار صاحب قلم مثلك نفخر به جميعا وننتظر مداخلاته لنتعلم منها،،،
اجمل تحية ياصاحب
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

م

ههههههههههها،
والله يا تجانى الحبيب انه لشرف لى ان اعبر عن أفكار صاحب قلم مثلك نفخر به جميعا وننتظر مداخلاته لنتعلم منها،،،
اجمل تحية ياصاحب



عقول رجال تواردت علي ألسنتها....لكم التحية والتجلة
*

----------


## ود الرياض

*نقطة سطر جديد

المعسكر متين؟

المدرب متين بيوصل؟

المهرجان يوم كم؟

هل اللاعبين الأجانب سوف يحضروا في الموعد المحدد؟ وهل أرسلت لهم التذاكر؟

العضوية اخبارها شنو؟ المفروض كل مريخاب الداخل يكونوا سجلو عضويتهم الانتخابات على الأبواب.
                        	*

----------

